
Was Bezos Blackmailed? - howard941
http://clsbluesky.law.columbia.edu/2019/02/11/was-bezos-blackmailed/
======
nabla9
It seems that most experts disagree with the argument here.

Blacmail also includes threats to reputation. When it comes to value and
property immaterial property and reputation count.

The fact that The Enquirer was willing to trade large sum of income from the
sales of the magazine with revealing pictures to the public statement from
Bezos reveals that they saw lots of value in what they were doing.

